# Looking for an apologetical quote attributed to William Perkins



## rogelio (Apr 6, 2022)

Dear all:

A while back I saw on Twitter a quote that I believe it was attributed to William Perkins. It came up as a rebuttal to the Roman Catholic claim that Protestantism implies that there was no faithful remnant for 1,500 years until the Reformation. The quote said something along the lines of (I’m paraphrasing):

“As long as there was a single baptized infant [during those 1500 years] who kept the faith in Christ, the Church was present”

Again, I’m not 100% sure of the details of what it said or even if it was attributed to Perkins. Can you help me find it?

Cheers!


----------



## chuckd (Apr 6, 2022)

Check _The Problem of the Forged Catholicism_. Not sure if it's available online. My church has his works and I'll check on Sunday.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 6, 2022)

chuckd said:


> Check _The Problem of the Forged Catholicism_. Not sure if it's available online. My church has his works and I'll check on Sunday.


I have checked our ten volumes and see no good match for the quote in question.


----------



## rogelio (Apr 6, 2022)

chuckd said:


> Check _The Problem of the Forged Catholicism_. Not sure if it's available online. My church has his works and I'll check on Sunday.


thank you


----------



## rogelio (Apr 6, 2022)

Regi Addictissimus said:


> I have checked our ten volumes and see no good match for the quote in question.


thank you


----------



## CovenantPatriot87 (Apr 6, 2022)

rogelio said:


> Dear all:
> 
> A while back I saw on Twitter a quote that I believe it was attributed to William Perkins. It came up as a rebuttal to the Roman Catholic claim that Protestantism implies that there was no faithful remnant for 1,500 years until the Reformation. The quote said something along the lines of (I’m paraphrasing):
> 
> ...


I believe the "roman catholic", was actually from Richard Hooker in his work "The Law of Ecclesiastic Polity". I have the edition by Gryphon and I came across that quote. Hooker was anglican, but their polity is akin to Romes.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Apr 7, 2022)

rogelio said:


> Dear all:
> 
> A while back I saw on Twitter a quote that I believe it was attributed to William Perkins. It came up as a rebuttal to the Roman Catholic claim that Protestantism implies that there was no faithful remnant for 1,500 years until the Reformation. The quote said something along the lines of (I’m paraphrasing):
> 
> ...



I searched the 6 volumes of The Works of William Perkins for over close to an hour and did not find anything close. Here are some of the Queries I tried.

"single baptized infant"
single BEFORE infant
single NEAR infant
"Reformation" NEAR infant
reformation NEAR infant
reformation NEAR child
reformation AND child
infant (even this single word by itself only got 11 results in 9 articles in 5 of the six volumes)
child NEAR baptized (only got 1 hit)
Perkins NEAR 1500
Even an EVERYTHING search of my 7,000 plus resources for "Perkins NEAR 1500" (without the quotes) only got 8 results in 4 articles within 3 resources.
One last EVERYTHING search of "William NEAR Perkins" revealed that I have yielded 2,734 results in 870 articles in 254 resources (books, articles, dictionaries, etc.)
I tried a bunch of other things and finally included that the quote is not in his Works.


----------

